# Combined Cubing Channel



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

First thing is, sorry about putting the thread here, I couldn't really find a better place. 

Okay, so I saw a thread on CubeDepot about somebody wanting to start another cubing channel/group, but since the group was already full, I thought that I could make my own. anyway, I don't have a name for it, but I was thinking that the group should have educated cubers (such as people that have been cubing for a year or two, is a distinguished member of the forum, etc.) and these cubers should average different times, such as one member is sub-20 (me), sub-30, sub-45, etc. We could also maybe have guests on Saturdays like a lot of other combined cubing channels, and these guests would be picked by the viewers, rather than the members of the group. If you are interested whatsoever, then post below.

P.S. I don't care what types of videos you make, if they're tutorials, vlogs, unboxings/reviews, etc.

Edit: Remember everyone, the group only has enough room for 5 permanent members and one guest per week.

*Permanent Members:*
Me (ianography)
bigbee99
cyoubx
Cool Frog
collinbxyz

Part-Time Member: 
convinsa


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2011)

Fiveawesomecubers?


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Fiveawesomecubers?


 
I know, yeah, it's a lot like them, but sice they never make videos anymore...


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 21, 2011)

I s'pose I'm interested. One thing about the FAC that didn't work was that they tried to maintain a schedule that became to stressful on the members. I think flexible times would be better for it to be successful in the long run.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 21, 2011)

Why not thefivemediocrecubers since they'd probably love to make videos.


----------



## kskinnerx9 (Feb 21, 2011)

i'm interested, im only sub 30, so maybe i can have that spot?


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 21, 2011)

I safely average 16 seconds but I'm confused as to why our speed matters. Sorry if this is really obvious...


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 21, 2011)

Fiveawesomecubers had a bit to do with who Chris Bird was friendly with more than anything.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a good idea - if you can maintain a reasonable video posting rate, and you have good-quality/interesting videos, you're sure to get a good number of viewers.

Incidentally, I'd say to not bother with someone who averages over 20-25ish seconds, unless they have some other kind of expertise (like being very good at BLD, or very knowledgeable in hardware/lubing, or something like that). I don't mean to disparage the slower people, but I'd say that most slower people don't know very much about the details of speedsolving, even if they think they do. It's hard to know what makes the difference between sub-20 and sub-15 when you haven't broken either of those barriers, for instance.


----------



## Cube321 (Feb 21, 2011)

how about someone who expertizes in one field.
like... one 3x3
one 2x2
one OH
one BLD
one 4x4...etc


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm down for the sub 2 minutes. When do I start?


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't realise you were talking about YouTube until the very last sentence of your post.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Why not thefivemediocrecubers since they'd probably love to make videos.


 
First literal LOL in a while.



kskinnerx9 said:


> i'm interested, im only sub 30, so maybe i can have that spot?


 
Possibly. Send me a video to my YouTube channel with things such as how you would make a good contribution to the channel, how great of a camera you have, sample solves, etc. Really try to persuade me.



cyoubx said:


> I safely average 16 seconds but I'm confused as to why our speed matters. Sorry if this is really obvious...


 
It's not necessarily obvious. I was wanting different cubers with different times because the viewers aren't all going to have the same averages, so if we were to put up tutorials or the like, they would imply to all of the viewers, not just people with those specific times. 



qqwref said:


> It's a good idea - if you can maintain a reasonable video posting rate, and you have good-quality/interesting videos, you're sure to get a good number of viewers.
> 
> Incidentally, I'd say to not bother with someone who averages over 20-25ish seconds, unless they have some other kind of expertise (like being very good at BLD, or very knowledgeable in hardware/lubing, or something like that). I don't mean to disparage the slower people, but I'd say that most slower people don't know very much about the details of speedsolving, even if they think they do. It's hard to know what makes the difference between sub-20 and sub-15 when you haven't broken either of those barriers, for instance.


 
You do make a valid point. I'll take your post into great consideration while picking the members.



Cube321 said:


> how about someone who expertizes in one field.
> like... one 3x3
> one 2x2
> one OH
> ...


 
I don't really think that somebody that specializes in a certain specific field in cubing would make a good permanent member, but more of an occasional guest.



Whyusosrs? said:


> I'm down for the sub 2 minutes. When do I start?


 
You're sub-2 minutes on 3x3 is what you're saying? Great. Just send me a video via YouTube explaining to me why you should be a member, and showing how good of a camera you have, and some solves.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm interested. I don't know what I really can offer, though. I have no sort of expertise.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm interested. I don't know what I really can offer, though. I have no sort of expertise.


 
Well, maybe if we become partners or something, we could have different cube stores send us cubes to review, and those cubes would go directly to you to review. Or maybe you're very familiar on what cubes to buy.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> Well, maybe if we become partners or something, we could have different cube stores send us cubes to review, and those cubes would go directly to you to review. Or maybe you're very familiar on what cubes to buy.


 
I think you're thinking a little too far ahead. Remember: the fiveawesomecubers were already popular before they formed the collaboration. They already had the traffic; thing is, we don't.

I do think I would be able to review some cubes, if that's what you wish.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm interested in being in the channel.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I think you're thinking a little too far ahead. Remember: the fiveawesomecubers were already popular before they formed the collaboration. They already had the traffic; thing is, we don't.
> 
> I do think I would be able to review some cubes, if that's what you wish.


 
Okay I'll admit I tend to jump to conclusions quite fast. And yes, if you do have some expertise or would lke to review some cubes, then I do believe that you could be a member.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> You're sub-2 minutes on 3x3 is what you're saying? Great. Just send me a video via YouTube explaining to me why you should be a member, and showing how good of a camera you have, and some solves.


 
K. I have an awesome camera. records at 5 fps at 320x240! Problem is no sound. But I could use sign language or signs. Wouldn't that be hip and rad? I should be a member because I have a bodacious camera and because I'm sub 2 minutes. If that's not pr0 I don't know what is.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 21, 2011)

lol So you have a laptop with a crappy webcam.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 21, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> lol So you have a laptop with a crappy webcam.


 
5 frames per solar flare? That definitely ain't no crappy webcam, son.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> K. I have an awesome camera. records at 5 fps at 320x240! Problem is no sound. But I could use sign language or signs. Wouldn't that be hip and rad? I should be a member because I have a bodacious camera and because I'm sub 2 minutes. If that's not pr0 I don't know what is.


 
Wouldn't that make the video very choppy, or do you mean something else for 5 fps? Also, I don't really think that using sign language would be very convenient for viewers, opposed to just listening to the video. Also, you didn't really say how you would make a contribution to the channel, but how good your camera is and that you're sub-2 minutes.

Edit: Wait, what the heck is frame per solar flare?


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> Wouldn't that make the video very choppy, or do you mean something else for 5 fps? Also, I don't really think that using sign language would be very convenient for viewers, opposed to just listening to the video. Also, you didn't really say how you would make a contribution to the channel, but how good your camera is and that you're sub-2 minutes.


 
I'm not sure if your being serious here, but he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 21, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I'm not sure if your being serious here, but he was being sarcastic.


 
no... irVARYsrs. k?


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I'm not sure if your being serious here, but he was being sarcastic.


 
Well I fail.


----------



## WilliamCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

i should have just posted here first. and ianography. wouldn't a great idea be expanding it to multiple people on multiple days?

i mean the cubing channel only has 5 people 1 for each day of the week.

you could probably get much more traffic if you had more people.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 21, 2011)

I can contribute randomness......


----------



## WilliamCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

oh and ianography convinsa has now told me that she can't be a part so if you want you can join.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

WilliamCuber said:


> i should have just posted here first. and ianography. wouldn't a great idea be expanding it to multiple people on multiple days?
> 
> i mean the cubing channel only has 5 people 1 for each day of the week.
> 
> you could probably get much more traffic if you had more people.


 
I know, that's why there would be different guests on the channel every week. But I suppose that we could maybe have another guest on Sunday and possibly another on a weekday, such as Wednesday.



WilliamCuber said:


> oh and ianography convinsa has now told me that she can't be a part so if you want you can join.


 
Um... what?


----------



## WilliamCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

We had five members i remember your post saying you wanted to join but we were full at the time. now we aren't so if you want you can join.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

WilliamCuber said:


> We had five members i remember your post saying you wanted to join but we were full at the time. now we aren't so if you want you can join.


 
OHHHH. Well I'm pretty busy with this group now... but thanks anyway!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

I can be the black guy; every group needs a black guy.

I'm definitely sub-15, and I know Anthony Brooks. What more do you want? :3

Ok, ok. No.


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sub 30, have a really good camera but.. I'm 1 year too young for youtube .
If I would join would I have to show my face?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

^I'm gonna assume your face isn't required.
The FBI will only come after you for joining YouTube too early if I alert them, so you're good for now.


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol.
The only reason is because I don't want to reveal ALL my privacy on the internet.


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 21, 2011)

If there going to be alot of member you would want to do this should have trials or something. 
Make them explain some random method which is on the wiki, review a random cube off lightake etc


----------



## theace (Feb 21, 2011)

I could join. I'm considering spendin some more time on youtube after my univs anyway...


----------



## Max CUBErick (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to join the channel. But as you can see on my channel, I'm not a good cuber. Also, I'm very lazy, so I don't know if I make a lot of videos.
And, in addition, I'm from Russia... But I know English very well.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 21, 2011)

Could I join? I was thinking of making a roux tutorial. (Mostly over step 4 EO)


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 21, 2011)

My two cents:

I don't really know if exclusivity is the direction you're going for, but if traffic is what you're intending, then wouldn't it be better to have a machinima-like setup? This way, anybody can send their video to the channel, and if appropriate, it can be featured. This way, the collab channel will gain more traffic and the supporters will, too.

This also alleviates the pressure of a fixed schedule. Say you have 5 members with a set-up similar to the FAC. If one member is too busy, you can use a viewer video as a filler.

Overall: Great idea, but I think it would be better to have a set number of permanent members which post semi-regularly and have a open stream of viewer submitted videos.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Max CUBErick said:


> I'd like to join the channel. But as you can see on my channel, I'm not a good cuber. Also, I'm very lazy, so I don't know if I make a lot of videos.
> And, in addition, I'm from Russia... But I know English very well.



I'm sorry, but I don't know how great of a contribution to the channel you could make. I don't really care how fast you are, but if you don't really have a specific thing that you could do for the channel, and also if you're, as you said, lazy, I'm not sure if you would make a good permanent member.



Cool Frog said:


> Could I join? I was thinking of making a roux tutorial. (Mostly over step 4 EO)


 
Possibly, but what type of camera do you have? And besides just making a roux tutorial, do you have anything other videos you could make, such as a 'How to get Faster at Roux'? Lastly, I think it would be better if you were to have your own seperate YouTube channel too, just so I could see how great of videos you make and so that you could make videos to put on your own channel, rather than only on this one.



cyoubx said:


> My two cents:
> 
> I don't really know if exclusivity is the direction you're going for, but if traffic is what you're intending, then wouldn't it be better to have a machinima-like setup? This way, anybody can send their video to the channel, and if appropriate, it can be featured. This way, the collab channel will gain more traffic and the supporters will, too.
> 
> ...


 
Okay, in my opinion, that was the best idea we've gotten yet.


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 21, 2011)

What about me? 
I'm thinking of doing alot more 3x3 tutorials than the other stuff.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm interested in something. I don't know what, but something.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm almost sub-20, own a small variety of cubes and I am interested. I don't have an excellent camera or anything but it seems like a fun thing to be a part of.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 21, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> My two cents:
> 
> I don't really know if exclusivity is the direction you're going for, but if traffic is what you're intending, then wouldn't it be better to have a machinima-like setup? This way, anybody can send their video to the channel, and if appropriate, it can be featured. This way, the collab channel will gain more traffic and the supporters will, too.
> 
> ...


 
That was actually a great idea.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> if you don't really have a specific thing that you could do for the channel, [...] I'm not sure if you would make a good permanent member.


 
What does _anybody_ in this thread have that would be interesting? Everybody in here is pretty much just 3x3, and not even fast at it. 

Take a look at Cubecast. First guest was joey (<3), second was Feliks (who is fast at almost everything), Chris (bld), Rowe (also fast), Mike (bld), Sarah (girl, orangina, etc), Hubi (fast+wise), Waffle (GOOD at roux, orangina), PJK (SS), Stefan (bld, awesomestuff), Chris Bird (uh... youtube?), Chris Tran (ZBLL/ZBF2L), Dan (fast), Statue (methods guy).


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

darkerarceus said:


> What about me?
> I'm thinking of doing alot more 3x3 tutorials than the other stuff.


 
Well, what types of 3x3 tutorials would you be interested in doing? Like fridrich, roux, petrus, etc.? Because having different types of tutorials on the channel would be a great component to making the channel awesome.



IngeniousBanana said:


> I'm almost sub-20, own a small variety of cubes and I am interested. I don't have an excellent camera or anything but it seems like a fun thing to be a part of.


 
Hmm... what types of cubes do you have?



aronpm said:


> What does _anybody_ in this thread have that would be interesting? Everybody in here is pretty much just 3x3, and not even fast at it.
> 
> Take a look at Cubecast. First guest was joey (<3), second was Feliks (who is fast at almost everything), Chris (bld), Rowe (also fast), Mike (bld), Sarah (girl, orangina, etc), Hubi (fast+wise), Waffle (GOOD at roux, orangina), PJK (SS), Stefan (bld, awesomestuff), Chris Bird (uh... youtube?), Chris Tran (ZBLL/ZBF2L), Dan (fast), Statue (methods guy).


 
Dude, we're not trying to be better than anybody. We're just doing this because we think it would be interesting.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2011)

Remember that it's Five *Awesome* Cubers.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> Dude, we're not trying to be better than anybody. We're just doing this because we think it would be interesting.


 
Did you miss aron's first sentence? Here, I'll quote it for you:



aronpm said:


> What does _anybody_ in this thread have that would be interesting?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been cubing for 4 years.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Dene said:


> Did you miss aron's first sentence? Here, I'll quote it for you:


 
I have one thing to say: I EPICLY FAIL.



guinepigs rock said:


> I have been cubing for 4 years.


 
What else?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a Sony camcorder (Records in HD) I could make a bunch of tutorials, I know Petrus, FreeFOP, and heise (not so good at the Commuters though) And some other methods (Not so great at them).

Yeh


ianography said:


> Possibly, but what type of camera do you have? And besides just making a roux tutorial, do you have anything other videos you could make, such as a 'How to get Faster at Roux'? Lastly, I think it would be better if you were to have your own seperate YouTube channel too, just so I could see how great of videos you make and so that you could make videos to put on your own channel, rather than only on this one.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> I have one thing to say: I EPICLY FAIL.


 
Feel free to answer the question, though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know comms, when can I start?
EDIT: I know all 21 comms.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just to let you guys know I have created a Group called SickXTB. We have Xxoxia, AvidCuber, Bobo11420, and Myself.


----------



## ianography (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I have a Sony camcorder (Records in HD) I could make a bunch of tutorials, I know Petrus, FreeFOP, and heise (not so good at the Commuters though) And some other methods (Not so great at them).
> 
> Yeh


 
Okay, I think you have a good chance of becoming a permanent member. I need to consult with the other members first.



Rubiks560 said:


> I know comms, when can I start?
> EDIT: I know all 21 comms.


 
Comms are just PLL cases, right? Or am I completely off?


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought comms were really short move sets that aren't really considered algorithms whereas PLL's use algorithms.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

You're both right.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> I thought comms were really short move sets that aren't really considered algorithms whereas PLL's use algorithms.


 
Well, apart from that, what do you think about Cool Frog being a permanent member?


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Well, what types of 3x3 tutorials would you be interested in doing? Like fridrich, roux, petrus, etc.? Because having different types of tutorials on the channel would be a great component to making the channel awesome.


 
Well. i'm a fridrich solver but I can average 40 with petrus so I'll do mainly advanced and intermediate fridrich tutorials.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

darkerarceus said:


> ianography said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what types of 3x3 tutorials would you be interested in doing? Like fridrich, roux, petrus, etc.? Because having different types of tutorials on the channel would be a great component to making the channel awesome.
> ...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Christopher should be the fourth member.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Christopher should be the fourth member.


 
Yeah, I checked out his channel, he would be a very good addition.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Do the other two people have YouTube channels existing?


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Do the other two people have YouTube channels existing?


 
No, they don't... but considering the amount of methods that they both know, it seems that Cool Frog knows more. And on another note, what do you think about adding Rubiks560 as a permanent member?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 22, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I know all 21 comms.


lol



darkerarceus said:


> Well. i'm a fridrich solver but I can average 40 with petrus so I'll do mainly advanced and intermediate fridrich tutorials.


According to your signature your 3x3 PB is 16.52, so I think it's safe to assume you average sup 20. I look forward to your advanced Fridrich tutorials.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> No, they don't... but considering the amount of methods that they both know, it seems that Cool Frog knows more. And on another note, what do you think about adding Rubiks560 as a permanent member?


 
lol, I don't think Christopher was serious about joining.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> lol, I don't think Christopher was serious about joining.


 
He was serious. I'm chatting with him right now on Facebook.

Anthony, lay off of Christopher. Just because he doesn't know all 57 conjugates doesn't mean he's a nub.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> He was serious. I'm chatting with him right now on Facebook.
> 
> Anthony, lay off of Christopher. Just because he doesn't know all 57 conjugates doesn't mean he's a nub.


 
Well, I think that he should be a permanent member. Ask him what he thinks about it.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> He was serious. I'm chatting with him right now on Facebook.
> 
> Anthony, lay off of Christopher. Just because he doesn't know all 57 conjugates doesn't mean he's a nub.


 
hahaha, I talked to him awhile ago and said he was joshing, but it would actually be pretty awesome if he joined.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 22, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anthony, lay off of Christopher. Just because he doesn't know all 57 conjugates doesn't mean he's a nub.


 
I lol'd.

But in all seriousness, I think that everyone needs to assess where they stand in the cubing community. It'd be better to make more contributions, learn more, and lurk more before going at something like this.

I'd love to do a cube collab, but I'd do it with people who could keep it real, keep it interesting, and keep it entertaining. Otherwise, a collab is a flop.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I think that everyone needs to assess where they stand in the cubing community. It'd be better to make more contributions, learn more, and lurk more before going at something like this.
> 
> I'd love to do a cube collab, but I'd do it with people who could keep it real, keep it interesting, and keep it entertaining. Otherwise, a collab is a flop.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

OHAI
Petrus is fun, roux is love, heise is interesting. And FreeFOP has a lot of freedom.
I usually end up doing Heise Freefoppythingy. If i ever do a F2L style solve.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> OHAI
> Petrus is fun, roux is love, heise is interesting. And FreeFOP has a lot of freedom.
> I usually end up doing Heise Freefoppythingy. If i ever do a F2L style solve.


 
Okay welcome aboard!


----------



## JackJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Christopher learned full CLL and full Eg in around 6 months if I remember correctly. Also his 2x2 improvement is crazy. He went from mid 7's in Feb 2010 to low 3's in Nov 2010. I am the reason for this improvement. And I know all 21 comms.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Christopher learned full C:: and full Eg in around 6 months if I remember correctly. Also his 2x2 improvement is crazy. He went from mid 7's in Feb 2010 to low 3's in Nov 2010. I am the reason for this improvement. And I know all 21 comms.


 
I ate 6 algorithms in 5 minutes... Flawless execution. Recognition however took another 3 hours. 
It was the L CMLL algorithms (or D)

I cannot imagine EG taking that long to memorize? (same cases)


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> OHAI
> Petrus is fun, roux is love, heise is interesting. And FreeFOP has a lot of freedom.
> I usually end up doing Heise Freefoppythingy. If i ever do a F2L style solve.


 
I KNOW YOU!! Camcuber's contest haha, I knew I saw your videos before.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with Cool Frog. Chris is a noob. It took him SIX WHOLE MONTHS to sub-3 2x2x2 and to learn Full EG.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I ate 6 algorithms in 5 minutes... Flawless execution. Recognition however took another 3 hours.
> It was the L CMLL algorithms (or D)
> 
> I cannot imagine EG taking that long to memorize? (same cases)


 
Memorizing isn't hard at all, but getting recognition, and execution in solves GOOD is a whole other story.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Memorizing isn't hard at all, but getting recognition, and execution in solves GOOD is a whole other story.


 
But once you know CLL you know how to recognize the U Layer case and then you just have a different aglorithm to solve D layer?
Does that make sense?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> But once you know CLL you know how to recognize the U Layer case and then you just have a different aglorithm to solve D layer?
> Does that make sense?


 
Of course that makes sense.
It was just tough remember which alg went to what case, and perfecting it in solves.


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 22, 2011)

Anthony said:


> According to your signature your 3x3 PB is 16.52, so I think it's safe to assume you average sup 20. I look forward to your advanced Fridrich tutorials.


 
What I meant is I average 40 with petrus but around 25 with fridrich. If I do get to join I will probably show how to recognize 2look OLL efficiently and faster and a good way to progress into being colour neutral.

OP: Instead of having 5 members why not 7? Also instead of being forced to post on a day what about we just do it in a specific order and have a minimum requirement of time to post a video?

If you do want a video sample I can post it on my site. My revamped cubing section is almost finished.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 22, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Sarah (*girl*, orangina, etc.)



Really love how being a girl makes Sarah interesting. 
No hate.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Comms are just PLL cases, right? Or am I completely off?


:fp
Some PLL cases are obvious commutators (A-perms = A9s), but whilst some PLLs = commutators, commutators =/= PLL.
Why are people needing to tryout to get into this. What do *you* (the automatic leader) offer?


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> :fp
> Some PLL cases are obvious commutators (A-perms = A9s), but whilst some PLLs = commutators, commutators =/= PLL.
> Why are people needing to tryout to get into this. What do *you* (the automatic leader) offer?



You have a *really *good point there.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> :fp
> Some PLL cases are obvious commutators (A-perms = A9s), but whilst some PLLs = commutators, commutators =/= PLL.
> Why are people needing to tryout to get into this. What do *you* (the automatic leader) offer?





darkerarceus said:


> You have a *really *good point there.


 
We're having people try out so that random people without expertise don't join and make the group a failure. And also, I was thinking about getting somebody else to be the 'leader' considering I can't lead anything to save my life. And now, just thinking about it, I don't really have anything to offer. Nothing. I just thought it would be fun.


----------



## theace (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be putting up quite a few hardware reviews after my univs. I'm also planning a tutorial on remembering olls and plls. It's aimed at helping newbies get the hang of the algs. It's a method i've been trying out with many friends and it's given me good results.

A fine example: A close friend of mine has been trying to learn the fridrich ll for over 4 to 5 months now. She is a VERY slow learner with infinitesimal patience. To top it all, she doesn't practice. A mutual friend, the first guy i taught has been tutoring her. The other day, i taught her 2 look oll in just under 15 minutes, something he had been trying to achieve for over a few months.

I've also managed to teach a few kids ranging from 4 th to 9th grade, including my brother. This method works hehe...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> *We're having people try out so that random people without expertise don't join and make the group a failure.* And also, I was thinking about getting somebody else to be the 'leader' considering I can't lead anything to save my life. And now, just thinking about it, I don't really have anything to offer. Nothing. I just thought it would be fun.


 
Firstly, change that "We're" an "I'm". Who other than you makes the ultimate decision?
Additionally, what expertise do you have? Accodring to your WCA profile, you're decent at 3x3, but in everything else, you haven't seriously practised.
Next, why do you have the ultimate power to let people in and out if you're not a leader? Also, shouldn't it be that people already admitted into the group help choose?

The way I see it, I think you had this great idea, and so you put it forth without thinking all too hard about it. I bet that a lot of points brought up in this thread were things you didn't think of. It's a good concept, but it won't go anywhere until the people involved are even somewhat experienced in some fashion. _That's_ what makes it interesting.

Also, "commutator" isn't a synonym for "PLL algorithm", as Tim said. Commutators are used mainly as optimal intuitive algorithms designed to cycle three pieces without disturbing anything else. They follow the basic pattern A B A' B', where A and B can be a single move, multiple moves, etc.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Firstly, change that "We're" an "I'm". Who other than you makes the ultimate decision?
> Additionally, what expertise do you have? Accodring to your WCA profile, you're decent at 3x3, but in everything else, you haven't seriously practised.
> Next, why do you have the ultimate power to let people in and out if you're not a leader? Also, shouldn't it be that people already admitted into the group help choose?
> 
> ...


 
The other person that helps with the final decisions is cyoubx. He has a lot of good ideas and would most likely make the channel a success. That, and also the other members haven't really been contacting me, probably because they are busy.
Also, I don't really practice 3x3 all too much, but more of 4x4 and megaminx, even though I'm quite slow at them.
Lastly, I should have made this clearer in my other post: I would be the leader until the group is established with all the members, the channel is made, we find out a schedule, etc. After that is all done, then I would pass off being the leader to somebody else.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Ohai!

I agree with Ranzha, but keep in mind that we haven't actually done anything yet. Clearly it's not ready yet, or else a channel would already be up.

Secondly, I agree experience is helpful in making it interesting, but why is it imperative? Why can't people just be naturally likable without necessarily being fast or experienced?

Thirdly, I think a lot of people are assuming that this channel will have amazing tutorials for super fast people without a CLEAR notion of such a fact. A lot of cubers here are already faster than any of the people who will probably join anyway. There are a lot of people on YouTube who are not cubers...maybe they're just starting and want people who aren't so good so that they can relate more (maybe that's just a quaint idea, but whatever). Quite frankly, the cubing population here is a gross minority compared to the millions of other people on YouTube. Wouldn't it be better to target beginners and get them interested instead of fueling intermediates? 

I always thought cubing was just a fun, rather quirky, hobby, and not something to fuss over. If a few people want to make a channel and cube for fun, why are there so many issues? It's not always about the views and the subscribers. It's also not always for the people who are already experienced. 

[/rant]


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Secondly, I agree experience is helpful in making it interesting, but why is it imperative? Why can't people just be naturally likable without necessarily being fast or experienced?


They certainly can be, but every bit helps. If it's a cubing channel, cubers would expect to see cube stuff there. Interesting cube stuff, not just a random average here and there. Therefore, it's imperative to keep it interesting, and two predominant attributes that could contribute to this are speed and knowledge.



cyoubx said:


> I always thought cubing was just a fun, rather quirky, hobby, and not something to fuss over. If a few people want to make a channel and cube for fun, why are there so many issues? It's not always about the views and the subscribers. It's also not always for the people who are already experienced.
> 
> [/rant]


From how I perceived it, it wasn't all fun and games. It was a basis for it, but in the end, it's about learning about cubes.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Ohai!
> 
> I agree with Ranzha, but keep in mind that we haven't actually done anything yet. Clearly it's not ready yet, or else a channel would already be up.
> 
> ...


 
I'm starting to think that you should be the leader.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

> They certainly can be, but every bit helps. If it's a cubing channel, cubers would expect to see cube stuff there. Interesting cube stuff, not just a random average here and there. Therefore, it's imperative to keep it interesting, and *two predominant attributes that could contribute to this are speed and knowledge*.



Right, that's why I said I agreed. I was implying that those aren't the ONLY factors that matter. Also, we're not exactly beginners. Sure, I may only be Warp-4, but consider the people who aren't there yet. The number of people faster than that is much smaller than those slower.



> From how I perceived it, it wasn't all fun and games. It was a basis for it, but in the end, it's about learning about cubes.



Again, I agree conditionally. I really don't see this channel aiming towards advanced cubers. I honestly see the audience as a group of beginners who want to know a bit more about a new hobby. So for them, it _will_ be for fun and games. Or...I could just be naive


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> The other person that helps with the final decisions is cyoubx. He has a lot of good ideas and would most likely make the channel a success. That, and also the other members haven't really been contacting me, probably because they are busy.
> Also, I don't really practice 3x3 all too much, but more of 4x4 and megaminx, even though I'm quite slow at them.
> Lastly, I should have made this clearer in my other post: I would be the leader until the group is established with all the members, the channel is made, we find out a schedule, etc. After that is all done, then I would pass off being the leader to somebody else.


 
Sorry for not contacting you, but it doesn't really matter to me who gets in.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Sorry for not contacting you, but it doesn't really matter to me who gets in.


 
Okay thank you.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm... what types of cubes do you have?

A couple of 2x2-7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, ordering square-1s and some others this week.
I am only 14, not sure if that's a dealbreaker or anything.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> Hmm... what types of cubes do you have?
> 
> A couple of 2x2-7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, ordering square-1s and some others this week.
> I am only 14, not sure if that's a dealbreaker or anything.


 
Well, I have quite a bit... Let me just say well over 30.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Over 30 types, or cubes?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

Ohai...
I don't like doing average videos much... ( I do have this great fail of 5)
Do the videos have to be Speedcubin only, or could some be geared for entertainment.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, that's a good question. I think centered on cubing would be nice, but ONLY might get dull pretty quickly.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Over 30 types, or cubes?


 


Cool Frog said:


> Ohai...
> I don't like doing average videos much... ( I do have this great fail of 5)
> Do the videos have to be Speedcubin only, or could some be geared for entertainment.


 


cyoubx said:


> Yeah, that's a good question. I think centered on cubing would be nice, but ONLY might get dull pretty quickly.



Over 30 cubes.

Yeah, I wouldn't mind if you made a video every once in a while that _wasn't_ about cubing. I mean, look at camcuber. He makes mainly videos about cubing, but he's been uploading videos of him drawing, and there was also a vlog that he did with his friend where they went to the supermarket.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

I average sub 25 almost sub 20 (I know you are the sub-20, but...) I have a very nice camera and I will be making a 4x4 tutorial up soon. I usually make a few videos a week. I have about 50 subs. (I know it's not a lot) Also I might make a hybrid cube and making some comparisons between ghost hands, maybe dayan cubes, etc. I have a modification video on shengshou. I also do a lot of competitions, usually one every month. Collinbxyz


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

I like your camera, it makes watching videos a lot more enjoyable haha.


The thing with tutorials for a channel like this is that they would have to be somewhat original. There are plenty of 4x4 tutorials out there, so something like that would suit better for a personal channel than a collab one. Competitions are also pretty personal, not really a collaborative experience, so that would probably be better for your main channel. Things like comparison videos, hybrids, and unboxings are probably more compelling.

BTW, I subbed.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I average sub 25 almost sub 20 (I know you are the sub-20, but...) I have a very nice camera and I will be making a 4x4 tutorial up soon. I usually make a few videos a week. I have about 50 subs. (I know it's not a lot) Also I might make a hybrid cube and making some comparisons between ghost hands, maybe dayan cubes, etc. I have a modification video on shengshou. I also do a lot of competitions, usually one every month. Collinbxyz


 
I think we may have found our last member now!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

> I like your camera, it makes watching videos a lot more enjoyable haha.
> 
> 
> The thing with tutorials for a channel like this is that they would have to be somewhat original. There are plenty of 4x4 tutorials out there, so something like that would suit better for a personal channel than a collab one. Competitions are also pretty personal, not really a collaborative experience, so that would probably be better for your main channel. Things like comparison videos, hybrids, and unboxings are probably more compelling.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions and the sub!



ianography said:


> I think we may have found our last member now.


 
Thanks! Do you have an idea of what the channel will be called?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 22, 2011)

lol subs.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait...who are the members?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

Permanent Members:
ianography
bigbee99
cyoubx
Cool Frog
collinbxyz (Me)


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Thanks! Do you have an idea of what the channel will be called?


 
No, I was thinking that we should start coming up with names once we had all the members, which we do now. But what do you think it should be named?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> No, I was thinking that we should start coming up with names once we had all the members, which we do now. But what do you think it should be named?


 
I have an idea. All of the members choses their own name for the channel, than we have a public vote on the forums. I am thinking about the name still.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know about the name, but we should make a facebook page for feces and giggles.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I have an idea. All of the members choses their own name for the channel, than we have a public vote on the forums. I am thinking about the name still.


 
That is a good idea. Although, I suck at coming up with names, I always end up making them stupid and cheesy.



cyoubx said:


> I don't know about the name, but we should make a facebook page for feces and giggles.


 
We could probably do that, and also open up an email for the channel.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> That is a good idea. Although, I suck at coming up with names, I always end up making them stupid and cheesy.


 
Doesn't really matter. Yours won't be picked if it's that bad.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Doesn't really matter. Yours won't be picked if it's that bad.


 
True. But I don't know how to put up a poll after a thread has been made, however.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> *I* don't *know* about *the name*, but we should make a facebook page for *feces and giggles.*


 
I like it


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> True. But I don't know how to put up a poll after a thread has been made, however.


 
I can make it.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I can make it.


 
Okay. Would that be where you just make a new thread? Also, a little off-topic, but I saw your WCA profile, I didn't know you were at SJC. Are you going to be at the Newark Head to Head competition?


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Okay. Would that be where you just make a new thread? Also, a little off-topic, but I saw your WCA profile, I didn't know you were at SJC. Are you going to be at the Newark Head to Head competition?


 
I don't think so, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to the competition at Harvard.

EDIT: I'm mostly not going because the only event I would do is 3x3.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, lots of competitions... Too bad I am poorish


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't think I'll be watching this channel.


----------



## joey (Feb 22, 2011)

inb4 fail


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

hahaha....we should really reconsider stuff before going all out on this...we currently have around a 80% a chance of failure (some would argue in the upper 90s).


----------



## joey (Feb 22, 2011)

It's like fiveawesomecubers v2..


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

joey said:


> It's like fiveawesomecubers v2..



except not as good...and we already know what happened to FAC.


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> hahaha....we should really reconsider stuff before going all out on this...we currently have around a 80% a chance of failure (some would argue in the upper 90s).


 
Don't say that if you do it will happen for sure


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

Anthony said:


> lol
> 
> 
> According to your signature your 3x3 PB is 16.52, so I think it's safe to assume you average sup 20. I look forward to your advanced Fridrich tutorials.


 
my pb is 15.96, i avg around 23secs :/


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 22, 2011)

ianography said:


> Don't say that if you do it will happen for sure


 
It will eventually end, though. Perhaps even before it starts.


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> It will eventually end, though. Perhaps even before it starts.


 
That's disturbingly depressing, but there's some truth to that. 

Like I said earlier, this is really just for fun and I think we are going to do it. If you don't approve...fine, it doesn't really matter. This thread is pretty much closed...

[/thread]?


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> That's disturbingly depressing, but there's some truth to that.
> 
> Like I said earlier, this is really just for fun and I think we are going to do it. If you don't approve...fine, it doesn't really matter. This thread is pretty much closed...
> 
> [/thread]?


 
Yeah, we could just negotiate the rest of the stuff through pm... but it would be nice to not have this thread closed until the channel is started, just so people can know what its called.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 23, 2011)

Subscribe!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 23, 2011)

By tomorrow, we should have videos up!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 23, 2011)

ITT - 5 guys that want a lot of attention.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 23, 2011)

that was a very formal intro...


----------

